# Bullion Vault



## Slipperz (11 December 2010)

I am giving this some thought. Seems like a good way to hold some exposure to gold. 
You can buy and sell pretty much like shares with a very small trading margin. 

http://www.bullionvault.com/#OILPRICE


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 December 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I am giving this some thought. Seems like a good way to hold some exposure to gold.
> You can buy and sell pretty much like shares with a very small trading margin.
> 
> http://www.bullionvault.com/#OILPRICE




Go get some physical slipperz. That's what I did years ago. No counterparty risk and no need to dispute with anyone when it comes to delivery. 

This is not investment advice. Just my opinion.

DYOR

Oh well Here's a couple of robots


----------



## Slipperz (11 December 2010)

These guys seem pretty legit http://www.bullionvault.com/help/brochure/page13.html


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 December 2010)

Slipperz said:


> These guys seem pretty legit http://www.bullionvault.com/help/brochure/page13.html




Ha Ha Ha :

"Your account has its own Burglar Alarm which sends text messages to your cellphone when there is any account access."

We will alert you in case there is any attempt to take your stuff!!! 

That's why I prefer the Olivia Newton-John physical style of holding Slipperz.


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 December 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> That's why I prefer the Olivia Newton-John physical style of holding Slipperz.




But don't forget this song was banned in South Africa. For it's suggestive lyrics.


----------



## Slipperz (12 December 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> But don't forget this song was banned in South Africa. For it's suggestive lyrics.




I'd rather have a couple of kilos in a vault in Zurich than sitting under my bed.

Just one less thing to worry about really.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 December 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I'd rather have a couple of kilos in a vault in Zurich than sitting under my bed.




Haha i got a kg of silver just using it as a paperweight. No-one even notices it unless i point it out (not gold admitedly)


----------



## Slipperz (12 December 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Haha i got a kg of silver just using it as a paperweight. No-one even notices it unless i point it out (not gold admitedly)





lol, this would look allright wouldn't it?




A nice shiny 400 troy ounce paperweight for a cool 250 large!


----------



## Ageo (13 December 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I'd rather have a couple of kilos in a vault in Zurich than sitting under my bed.
> 
> Just one less thing to worry about really.




the whole idea of physical possession is to have it accessible in times of desperate needs, lets say **** his the fan and you cant access that vault straight away then what? only hold things in banks that are not of high urgency when required (such as jewels etc..)


----------



## tothemax6 (13 December 2010)

prawn_86 said:


> Haha i got a kg of silver just using it as a paperweight. No-one even notices it unless i point it out (not gold admitedly)



Lol thats so awesome. Probably don't point it out too often, that's the kind of paperweight someone might nick


----------



## tothemax6 (13 December 2010)

Slipperz said:


> I am giving this some thought. Seems like a good way to hold some exposure to gold.
> You can buy and sell pretty much like shares with a very small trading margin.
> 
> http://www.bullionvault.com/#OILPRICE



I use OANDA, which is a very popular forex broker (american based). They have a broad range of currency pairs, including XAU/USD and XAG/USD (gold and silver). The spreads (including gold and silver) are small (with the exception of some things, like if you want to buy yuan). And by small, with gold the spread was less than 0.05% last time I looked.


----------

